# Titleist 910 D shafts - Im noy getting with  the RIP 60 shaft



## MarkA (Jul 5, 2011)

Ive just bought myself a 910D D2 10.5degree got myself fitted 105mph swing with the RIP 60  2.9 shaft shaft. Ive just picked it up had a go on the range and Im really not that impressed - it feels totally lifeless to me with a very low launch.
Question what other titleist shafts are similar  but with a bit more feel and a slightly higher launch - Im not liking the RIp shaft at all. im currently playing a Graffalloy Prolaunch Axis Blue 60g shaft with a stiff flex in a Callaway FT9


----------



## Bratty (Jul 5, 2011)

The Diamana kai'li or ahina (possibly too low a launch) could be good in stiff for you. I've got the ilima and it's rather nice, but may be rather high for your liking.

Funnily enough, I met someone yesterday who hates the RIP they've had put in their 910. His other driver has an older Diamana Blue board in it, and he's strongly considering putting one in the 910.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 5, 2011)

When I got fitted, I found little to separate the RIP from the Diamana A'hina. The RIP bought my spin down to reasonable levels so I went with that. Thought the A'hina was a decent shaft.

Don't forget you can alter your loft.........


----------



## MarkA (Jul 5, 2011)

The RIP bought my spin down too - but its not giving me much feedback - perhaps I need to try and get used to it before I jump ship to a new shaft- I know theres a lot of  shafts in the titleist line up but when ive already spent Â£250 I dont fancy another Â£150 for a trick shaft


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 5, 2011)

I find the RIP dead in my hands too but love the feel of the Kaili. That said it is 5 grams heavier so maybe not what your looking for?! Its mid kick.


----------



## Bratty (Jul 5, 2011)

The RIP bought my spin down too - but its not giving me much feedback - perhaps I need to try and get used to it before I jump ship to a new shaft- I know theres a lot of  shafts in the titleist line up but when ive already spent Â£250 I dont fancy another Â£150 for a trick shaft
		
Click to expand...

Diamana is a stock shaft...


----------



## Lump (Jul 5, 2011)

I've tried the RIP back to back in different drivers.

In the 910 D3 it felt awful and soft. I tried the same shaft fitted to a Razr hawk and it felt much nicer but still on the softer side for my liking. The razr hawk was longer (But I'd guess is because of the ever so slightly longer shaft)
It did get my figures to near enough perfection though.


----------



## MarkA (Jul 5, 2011)

I also tried it in a Razr Hawk and it felt a lot more mellow !


----------



## MarkA (Jul 5, 2011)

The RIP bought my spin down too - but its not giving me much feedback - perhaps I need to try and get used to it before I jump ship to a new shaft- I know theres a lot of  shafts in the titleist line up but when ive already spent Â£250 I dont fancy another Â£150 for a trick shaft
		
Click to expand...

Diamana is a stock shaft...
		
Click to expand...

I know they are still Â£100


----------



## Ethan (Jul 5, 2011)

Ive just bought myself a 910D D2 10.5degree got myself fitted 105mph swing with the RIP 60  2.9 shaft shaft. Ive just picked it up had a go on the range and Im really not that impressed - it feels totally lifeless to me with a very low launch.
Question what other titleist shafts are similar  but with a bit more feel and a slightly higher launch - Im not liking the RIp shaft at all. im currently playing a Graffalloy Prolaunch Axis Blue 60g shaft with a stiff flex in a Callaway FT9
		
Click to expand...

What do you mean by "got fitted"?

You say the shaft is a bit lifeless and low launch. Yep, that sounds exactly like the RIP shaft all right. 

Did you hit it in the fitting?

If you don't like it, you can ebay the shaft and buy another. Stock shafts are Â£85 or so. The Kaali is a nice mid launch shaft, and at 105 mph, you might also get on with the Ahina and PX. I would probably pass on the Ilima unless you really want to elevate the flight a lot. 

But make sure you demo them properly first.


----------



## Ethan (Jul 5, 2011)

I also tried it in a Razr Hawk and it felt a lot more mellow !
		
Click to expand...

Shaft performance also depends on the head. The Titleist is pretty low spin, the Hawk (non Tour) less so. Also, the shafts are tailored to the different companies preferences, so may have additional differences.


----------



## Mungoscorner (Jul 5, 2011)

Going off topic slightly.
I think people swing hard at fittings,and less so when actually playing.A mate went to Cleveland fitting at our local range a few years ago.They fitted him for a driver (9.0 deg and stiff Aldila NVS) which admittedly he boomed down the range nearly every shot,but when he came to actually play with the driver,it became clear that the loft and shaft flex were far too much for his "on course" swing.
Food for thought ?


----------



## haplesshacker (Jul 5, 2011)

Where as I liked the Rip 60 3.2 regular in the 910. I found the Dianama Red and Blue just went far to high and lost distance. No custom fitting either. Just a good old fashioned range and eyeball.

Can't say that it felt 'dead' though. Not sure about driver 'feel' personally. Maybe I need to try some more shaft and head cominations to understand.

Still not bought it yet though. But that's another story.


----------



## richart (Jul 5, 2011)

I have got the stock Diamana blue shaft on my 910 D3. Best shaft I have had, and so much better than the stock Ping shaft I had on my G15.


----------



## Region3 (Jul 5, 2011)

Going off topic slightly.
I think people swing hard at fittings,and less so when actually playing.A mate went to Cleveland fitting at our local range a few years ago.They fitted him for a driver (9.0 deg and stiff Aldila NVS) which admittedly he boomed down the range nearly every shot,but when he came to actually play with the driver,it became clear that the loft and shaft flex were far too much for his "on course" swing.
Food for thought ?
		
Click to expand...

Interesting. I found I was the other way round. I swing nice and smooth at fittings then try to hit harder when on the course. Maybe because on a range there's no 'need' to get the ball out there a long way.

To the OP. My ss is similar to yours and I ended up with the PX shaft, although at 73g it's a fair bit heavier than the 60's you've tried. My normal flight is very low. I don't know if the PX is supposed to launch higher or not, but it did for me.


----------



## fundy (Jul 5, 2011)

The project X is somewhere in the mid launch, between the RIP and the Kali

For me, weight is as important as the other specs in a shaft, a 60g shaft is just too light for me, whereas some pick up mine at 75g and think it is way too heavy, a case of trying as many as possible and finding what works for you.

For all the specs on the shafts:

http://www.titleist.com/images/products/pdfs/2011_Titleist_Custom_Options.pdf


----------



## thecraw (Jul 6, 2011)

I love my RIP shaft. Again though my custom fit session showed this to be a clear winner. I create huge amounts of spin off the driver face, the RIP helped control that. 

Project X felt too stiff for me and the diamana ballooned on me. I will agree its not the most exciting shaft for feedback however it works for me.

Good luck shaft hunting but I would recommend a custom fit session and take on board Ethans advice, that man knows his shafts alright.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 6, 2011)

whereas some pick up mine at 75g and think it is way too heavy,
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but you are built like the proverbial brick outhouse Steve...!!  

To be fair I'd have prefered a heavier shaft but the RIP 60 was the only one that kept the spin down to acceptable levels and the heavier RIP's were a serious cost upgrade!!


----------



## MarkA (Jul 6, 2011)

Ive just bought myself a 910D D2 10.5degree got myself fitted 105mph swing with the RIP 60  2.9 shaft shaft. Ive just picked it up had a go on the range and Im really not that impressed - it feels totally lifeless to me with a very low launch.
Question what other titleist shafts are similar  but with a bit more feel and a slightly higher launch - Im not liking the RIp shaft at all. im currently playing a Graffalloy Prolaunch Axis Blue 60g shaft with a stiff flex in a Callaway FT9
		
Click to expand...

What do you mean by "got fitted"?

You say the shaft is a bit lifeless and low launch. Yep, that sounds exactly like the RIP shaft all right. 

Did you hit it in the fitting?

If you don't like it, you can ebay the shaft and buy another. Stock shafts are Â£85 or so. The Kaali is a nice mid launch shaft, and at 105 mph, you might also get on with the Ahina and PX. I would probably pass on the Ilima unless you really want to elevate the flight a lot. 

But make sure you demo them properly first.
		
Click to expand...

I made a bit of a mistake by having the fitting ( Trackman on an open range at Foregolf in Chester) when i was not swinging well - had a lesson shortly after and it sorted out a few problems and im striking the ball much better my last 3 non copmetition rounds have been around 15 over compared to my official handicap of 18 but ive not taken the 910 out on the course yet


----------



## benjamin (Jul 6, 2011)

Perhaps you should take it out on the course and see how you get on with it, if your still not happy you could go back to foregolf and explain the situation, maybe they can sort you out some kind of discount on a reshaft after you spending good cash with them in the first place? They seem a decent enough bunch, i went yesterday with a golf buddy and he is booked in for driver fitting on Monday, the guy seemed to know his stuff and was pretty human.

Good luck with it and let us know how you get on bud.

ps. sorry to hijack your thread but i take it you rated your lesson from them? im thinking of starting lessons and noticed they give them, never had a lesson and need to find a good pro, not too expensive, localish.


----------



## thecraw (Jul 6, 2011)

Mark, I've also just noticed from your original post that your currently using a Prolaunch blue. Were you custom fitted for this shaft as it really couldn't be further away from the RIP????

The prolaunch blue is a low kick point, soft feel high torque shaft with a soft tip. On the other hand the RIP is low torque, stiff tip and a higher kick point.

Its no wonder that they feel different to you.

If the 910 was a custom fit job and your not convinced then go back and explain your concerns, they will usually only be too happy to accommodate you again and go through the fitting process again. It also may just be a case of sticking with it and getting used to it.


----------



## MarkA (Jul 6, 2011)

Mark, I've also just noticed from your original post that your currently using a Prolaunch blue. Were you custom fitted for this shaft as it really couldn't be further away from the RIP????

The prolaunch blue is a low kick point, soft feel high torque shaft with a soft tip. On the other hand the RIP is low torque, stiff tip and a higher kick point.

Its no wonder that they feel different to you.

If the 910 was a custom fit job and your not convinced then go back and explain your concerns, they will usually only be too happy to accommodate you again and go through the fitting process again. It also may just be a case of sticking with it and getting used to it.
		
Click to expand...

Im not sure the Grafalloy was right as i hit it very high with lots of carry but not much roll out , thats why i got fitted! It could just be I need to get used to the RIP as it feels so different to what ive been using.


----------



## danbaylis (Jul 19, 2011)

I have just gone over to the Titleist 910 D3, I had two fittings sessions. The first one was at a Titleist certified centre and the second one with my pro who got the fitting kit from a fellow pro.

From my experience I found the Kai'li the best shaft for myself, closely followed by the Project X. I found the RIP way too stiff for me, I know a few people who have gone for the RIP and struggled to generate the speed required for a consistant strike.

I would find a decent pro who is not on a sales pitch and go hit quite a few balls until you feel comfortable.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MarkA (Aug 11, 2011)

UPDATE

I went back to Foregolf in Chester for a re-fit - in the inter-rim I'd bought a stiff Kali shaft  and it was way too soft for me and i was ballooning it horribly.
Back on the launch monitor and the RIP was showing the best figures again and I was hitting it really well. Then it clicked i was using a higher tee at the fitting - i moved up from pink to Grey and the difference is amazing and the results on the course are much much better - maybe these 910 D2 arent so bad after all - I was very very close to getting rid. As the fitter said, if you have confidence  in the club its half the battle


----------



## thecraw (Aug 11, 2011)

Good stuff. RIP rocks.


----------

